# 20G Long Nano - Reef Build - Thread



## Vinoy Thomas (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey Everyone,

Got this tank few weeks ago from Miracles, but haven't got around to it since.

Here are a few pics of what I have for this set up.



















I got most of the equipment for the set up.

My only dilemma is how to approach plumbing the tank, to ensure the tank is as clean as possible.

So few questions for you guys:

- What discrete plumbing methods could I possibly use on this tank?
- I've looked at Scorched's tank on Nano Reef.com here is the link.

http://www.nano-reef.com/topic/296235-3-foot-office-nano-mr-aqua-12-gallon-long/page-4

His is the kind of set up I'm trying to accomplish. He used a DIY version of the Oceanlife style overflow.

I'm leaning toward the Oceanlife overflow but would drill the hole sont eh back of the tank instead of the sides. Only problem is, I don't know the specifics of the water flow and how it will work with safety, possibility of tank overflow, clogs, etc.

If someone could explain how a flood could be prevented by using this type of overflow system that would be great.

I'm looking to put in an order at MOPS.com today if someone could explain how I should approach this.

Hopefully I can have this water-ready within a week.

Thanks in advance to everyone.

Let me know guys,
Vinoy


----------



## jabeuy (Jun 4, 2014)

Looks like you got the lights, nice! 

Good luck with the build.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

We all take our chances with putting in a sump/overflow into the system. What we try to do is minimize the possibility of floods or leaks but sometimes all the planning in the world might not help.

If you really wanted to ensure that you don't have floods or water problems I would put in a couple of the Oceanlife overflows with returns built in. This also ensures that you wouldn't need powerheads. You could locate them in the corners near the top which would still keep it looking sexy.

Another way to keep it looking really minimal is to have an overflow/return in the middle of the tank or near one of the ends and have an acrylic or other type of rockwork built around it. I've seen quite a few tanks like this and I love them! Imagine a column or hill of rocks in the middle of the tank with the returns/overflow built in like this


----------



## Vinoy Thomas (Jan 4, 2013)

Update.

Drilled the holes, all the rest of the plumbing is coming tomorrow.

I still need to finish the sump though.



















Question:

I think i drilled the overflow too low, how can I slightly increase the water level, since the water will be draining lower?


----------



## davebradley (Mar 16, 2014)

Use an elbow pointed upwards. 
Or just make sure you have a pump that matches the return to the drain. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vinoy Thomas (Jan 4, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Use an elbow pointed upwards.
> Or just make sure you have a pump that matches the return to the drain.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I should've mentioned that I don't want to compromise the appearance of the drain, the aim of this build is to have a sleek design.

I don't understand how if the pump matches the drain, the water level will be higher? Isn't that how it should be in the first place?

Thanks for the response.


----------



## Vinoy Thomas (Jan 4, 2013)

Got all the plumbing today.

Gonna get some water in the tank hopefully.

Check it out.


----------



## Vinoy Thomas (Jan 4, 2013)

Alright, filled it up, no leaks (as of yet) looking good.

Problems:

- Jebao 3000 DC pump is loud low whirring sound anyone else got this problem? Solution?
- The flow rate of the system is set to super low right now, 1 setting on the pump. Possible problems? Pictures have been provided too, so you can take a look at my plumbing.

Questions:

Since the tank is rimless, what do you guys put underneath it? To keep it level? The blue foam i temporarily put underneath it is so unappealing and looks so unprofessional.




























Thanks for looking!
Vinoy


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

That looks prtty sweet. What do you mean by pump matching the drain, someone said that earlier. I do have a 30 or so gallon in the locker room I may one day get running, but for lack of cash and whatnot, I haven't. (maybe I will slowly buy the parts) but that seems important. How does one learn the drain pump action?


----------



## Vinoy Thomas (Jan 4, 2013)

*Update!*

So haven't updated this in a while.

I've gotten the overflow working to an extent, every once in a while it siphons which is subsequently followed by it breaking along with the loud gurgling noises.

Anyways, here is what I've been up to during the past several weeks.

- Added the liverock
- Got the cycle going
- Got an Jebao RW4
- Changed up the sump set up
- Added two clownfish
- Began adding soft corals and a few montis (courtesy of gtareef)

Two big things I'm currently trying to get running is my gfo and carbon reactors, running in separate TLF 150 PhosBan reactors.

Also, right now I got a crazy diatom/algae bloom I really don't know but its covered nearly everything.

Any thoughts?

Pics:























































Thanks for looking!


----------

